# "31" arrives on Blu-ray and DVD December 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Rob Zombie Takes His Twisted Tales to the Next Level in His Latest Horror Film on Blu-ray™ and DVD December 20 from Lionsgate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

